# Nonchalant Zone



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys, what's up? Anything new happening?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay I will bite..... I am well, doing a whole lotta nothing. Working and enjoying my weekends. Trying to get up the inertia to make my second planter in my back yard. I have to churn up some soil to do it and I have just stared at it for 2 weekends now LOL. I have to do it in an AM since it gets too hot to hang out there after about 11 or 12. I have much of the materials, but not all. 

I would show a picture of the one I just finished but right now I am too lazy to put it into Photobucket so I can link it here. See how I am? It's really cool because I can see it from my bed so when I wake up I finally get to look at something nice out there. Maybe I will host the picture soon so I can put it here. 

What's up with you?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well, I just got rid of the baby cat I found in the forest three weeks ago. I was actually gonna make a new thread about it but then I saw this. She/he is in good hands now. The little boy who got her as a birthday present was soo happy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well ; i am having tons of fun..my computer crashed and had to buy a new motherboard , processor , ram , and dvd unit....utilities going off soon..bunches of bills due..my congos refuse to breed as well as a bunch of my other fish....only 2 weeks of unemployment left..
i think i'll go sit in the corner and have a pity party for myself...
hmmmm...i wonder what's next....lol


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> I have to do it in an AM since it gets too hot to hang out there after about 11 or 12. I have much of the materials, but not all.


Same here. It gets 106 - 110 every day here. And I don't wake up early in the morning ... In fact, I don't wake up in the morning at all lol, my work is at night ( when I feel like working ), my breeding reptiles / amphibians lights are on timers or are outside, and I have clinical Insomnia. Sometimes stay awake for 3 or more days straight.. That's why you'll see my posts are often between 2 - 5am haha.

Anyways, my nice garden is basically fried now. My tomatoes are dead but ripening. All my hot peppers are the only things that live through the heat of summer. I just harvested the last of my yellow squash. 

If it wasn't so hot, I would be making batches of beer right now. But I don't have any place that is cool enough to store my batches while they ferment. I need a basement! 

I might go back to college, just because I have nothing else to do haha... Get my Bachelors degree in biology. My sister just got her Masters in Psychology... She lords it over my head, saying she is smarter then me because she has a fancy piece of paper, and I never went on to undergraduate school hah. Besides that, I've been slacking off trying to stay cool.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

lohachata said:


> well ; i am having tons of fun..my computer crashed and had to buy a new motherboard , processor , ram , and dvd unit....utilities going off soon..bunches of bills due..my congos refuse to breed as well as a bunch of my other fish....only 2 weeks of unemployment left..
> i think i'll go sit in the corner and have a pity party for myself...
> hmmmm...i wonder what's next....lol


Well, if worst comes to worst, I have some spare rooms, and a spare computer. Also a shed full of empty 10 - 40g tanks that wouldn't mind some attention  You can come kick it here!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, not much new over here other than MY HUSBAND IS OUT OF THE MILITARY!! (If you couldn't tell, this makes me extremely happy.) 
Of course, he's still looking for a job, so no paycheck kinda sucks, but we're heading down to SC this week for an interview/meet-and-greet so hopefully that goes well. 

Oh, and in the past several months, we have become rat lovers, and to add to the fish and cat menagerie, we now have two regular fancy rats and one dumbo hairless rat. They're all freakin' adorable, and they're named Esper, Naya, and the hairless is Daenerys (or Dani for short - but we just call her "Naked" most of the time).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm getting evicted from my shop to make room for a dance studio. All my tools, all my TANKS, have to go.
My second job as a radio DJ is taking off again, so at least that's something. I'm planning to run for Governor next year, too.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TOS and Loha, I'm sorry to hear that. Good luck to the both of you!


I have to analyze five NYT editorials for the first day of school tomorrow....


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

im doing decent. I have a interview for dog trainer tommrow so im excited for that. If i get the job ill be getting a good 400$ or more a week which would be great.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats by the way hXcChic22! My cousin's fiancé gets home, actually, he probably is home now, from his last tour!


----------

